# AMH test before donor eggs at 42?



## subicky (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi

My first time on this site....I am 42( Just!!) 

Lasy yr I was single and decided to go alone with IUI donor sperm at LWC...
I had 3 attempts , first one worked but lost it at 6 weeks.
2nd & 3rd attempts failed...

I then agreed to go straight to IVF but had a FSH reading of 18.6..Dr basically told me I had 1% chance of conception so to go for donor egg!!!

To complicate this I am no longer single..We have been together for 10 months are are now trying naturally to concieve...

My dilema is do I go straight for donor egg or trust that i can still concieve myself...

Would a AMH test help me decide? I hear it can be more precise than just one high FSH level/?

Any comments or similar stories greatfully received...

Thanks
Su


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Su,

I'm 42 in Aug and TTC Naturally

You'll see from my siggy below that my FSH and LH levels were pretty good for a 40 year old
However that was almost 2 years ago
I have managed to persuade my GP to write me a referral letter to go and get the AMH test done - I'm getting it done at The Doctor's Laboratory near Harley St - costs approx £80
Just need to get there and have it done now - results are back in 48 hours apparently

HTH

Tamsin
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

AMH will give you an indication of your ovarian reserve - ie how many eggs you have left. So having an AMH test might give you an indication of how many eggs you would get during an IVF cycle. 

But, and it's a big BUT, it won't give you any indication of the quality of those eggs. 
One of the most common causes of miscarriage in older women is chromosomal abnormalities in the egg and there's really no test you can do upfront which will give you any indication of egg quality...

I'm 39, have always produced good number of eggs, have good FSH etc, but have had 3 BFN and 1 miscarriage. Had PGD on last cycle and did not get to transfer as all embryos chromosomally severely abnormal. Have now been officially advised to move to donor eggs.

You could have the AMH test and if it indicates good ovarian reserve, you could have one cycle with your own eggs, and consider having PGD to look at embryo quality (I'm using donor sperm so I know the issue is with my eggs and not male factor - guess you would need to ensure you'd ruled out male factor/sperm issues first).
However it's a huge financial and emotional investment to put yourself through each cycle, so I guess you have to weigh up whether you want/need to do that to help you feel that you have explored all the avenues with your own eggs

Not sure if this has helped, but wishing you all the best whatever you decide,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi there 

I agree that the AMH test is a good indicator of how many eggs you may get during an IVF cycle, my count is on the low side but my consultant correctly predicted that I would still get approx 5-6 eggs (we got six the first time and 7 the second time) However, the quality wasn't great and we didn't get many to fertilise/grow even with ICSI. They are still prepared to treat me with my own eggs as we did get some to fertilise, however, we are looking at putting our names down for DE now, both here and abroad due to the waiting lists.

Maybe go for AMH test and one cycle before donor eggs.

Good luck
Beth


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

I would say have the test for info purposes but you shouldn't take the results as gospel, there are girls on the PR board whose AMH was on the floor and FSH was sky high but they're holding their babies now, and babies conceived with their own eggs too.

The most sensible advice I've heard is that while AMH gives an _idea_ of how well you'll react to stimms but the best indicator is how well you do in an actual cycle... (provided you're on the right protocol that is 

So I agree with Lyzbeth - if you have the means to do so, I'd have the test anyway but regardless of the result, try at least once with my own eggs and then, if the response wasn't great I'd move to donor...

Good luck hon!

xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Nixf01, you're right, at my clinic (North West Fertility) they only look at my AMH, as they say that the FSH levels can fluctuate so much.

Beth


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Su

Please see my signature.  I had the AMH done and the result was terrible and so I thought it was all over (it was 5.5 on the 0-50 scale  ) .  However, I had success first time with DIUI (our infertility was MF) much to the Doctor's amazement.

As others have stated AMH gives an indication of ovarian reserve not of quality of eggs.  I think at our age it will always be low as we have been ovulating for 30 odd years and certainly do not have 30 years left!

By all means do the AMH but please don't read too much into the results.  It is a very new test and even in the medical world they are still not sure what exactly it means.  

Also, the DE route will be open to you for many years to come so what's the rush?  How about trying IUI with your new partner first without any other medical intervention and see what happens?  It's not that expensive or intrusive so why not?  

I think some women's bodies cope and respond to the medical intervention of IVF or IUI with stims better than others and you're either one of them or you're not.

Good luck hun!

Luv
G xx


----------

